# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Internationales Ballon Festival in Chiang Mai am 6.- 7.12. 2014

## schiene

Vom 06.-- 07.12.2014 findet in Chiang Mai das internat.Ballonfestival statt.

----------

